# Uber eats offers



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

So I signed up tonight to do uber eats. The app is interesting. It tells you total time and miles and pay you will get. Very good info.way better than postmates. The offers are all over the place. I received a 2.00 offer for 20 minutes time. Who would take that.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

joevegas said:


> So I signed up tonight to do uber eats. The app is interesting. It tells you total time and miles and pay you will get. Very good info.way better than postmates. The offers are all over the place. I received a 2.00 offer for 20 minutes time. Who would take that.


Very few would take it. 

In all likelihood Uber would let it get passed around like a hot potato and then try to cunningly bundle it with another order as part of a double. 

The more important question to ask is what kind of depraved creatures would make such a horrendous offer in the first place.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Very few would take it.
> 
> In all likelihood Uber would let it get passed around like a hot potato and then try to cunningly bundle it with another order as part of a double.
> 
> The more important question to ask is what kind of depraved creatures would make such a horrendous offer in the first place.


Just to chime in. UE apparently struck a deal with Advance Auto Parts (who do have in-store delivery and even their own vehicles). With extremely rare exceptions, virtually all deliveries are an even $2. Plus customer verification required (which means extra time). The exceptions? Don’t get your hopes up, they’re below $4. $3.75 was the highest I’ve seen.

I’m pretty sure no tips are involved (as they have their own free delivery, and frequently go to shops).

I’ve not seen them return or coupled. I am semi-curious what happens to them, as no one in their right mind would take them, even if it’s one mile.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve seen a major increase of trash orders in my market in the last week since they announced the fuel surcharge. My AR has always been about 60% but now I am getting bombarded with 3$ and 4$ offers Also, in my market the minimum pay for a short delivery has always been 3$. Now it’s been lowered to 2.50$.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Very few would take it.
> 
> In all likelihood Uber would let it get passed around like a hot potato and then try to cunningly bundle it with another order as part of a double.
> 
> The more important question to ask is what kind of depraved creatures would make such a horrendous offer in the first place.


Hi , im Dara Khasorryhaz from uber.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

If everyone co-operates and passes on the $2 stinkers they eventually turn good like the one I had last night. 

Order was placed at 8:16 PM . It was 9:50 when I got it and it paid $12.60 for 3 miles. No tipping Shonda had to wait almost two hours for her Chipotle bowl. I wonder if she was still awake.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

The garbage offers are plentiful now but somehow the long distance ones have gotten even worse since the fuel price increases. This one from last night may be worst I've ever received at a whopping 41 cents per mile.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> If everyone co-operates and passes on the $2 stinkers they eventually turn good like the one I had last night.
> 
> Order was placed at 8:16 PM . It was 9:50 when I got it and it paid $12.60 for 3 miles. No tipping Shonda had to wait almost two hours for her Chipotle bowl. I wonder if she was still awake.


I had the opposite actually. A 5 mile McDonald’s with a $5 tip that I didn’t pickup until almost an hour after the food was made. There was an almost $8 trip supplement so it was basically $14 for 5 miles but even with the $5 tip I’m surprised no one took it as a $7 for 5 miles order


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> The garbage offers are plentiful now but somehow the long distance ones have gotten even worse since the fuel price increases. This one from last night may be worst I've ever received at a whopping 41 cents per mile.
> View attachment 649489


That's GrubHub bad, almost DoorDash bad, but I've never seen that from Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Just to chime in. UE apparently struck a deal with Advance Auto Parts (who do have in-store delivery and even their own vehicles). With extremely rare exceptions, virtually all deliveries are an even $2. Plus customer verification required (which means extra time). The exceptions? Don’t get your hopes up, they’re below $4. $3.75 was the highest I’ve seen.
> 
> I’m pretty sure no tips are involved (as they have their own free delivery, and frequently go to shops).
> 
> I’ve not seen them return or coupled. I am semi-curious what happens to them, as no one in their right mind would take them, even if it’s one mile.


The large number of AA stores allows Uber and AA to keep the delivery areas small. This in turn allows Uber to offer very small payouts.

Most likely solo $2 orders aren't being accepted, so Uber has the option of bumping up the payouts or better yet bundling them in doubles ($3.50-$5.00) or triples ($4.50-$6.00)

The $3.75 offers are probably longer than normal solo trips that are going to a "no-mans land" area located between two stores. Most likely $3.75 is the "starting offer" which in all likelihood won't get accepted.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

How many of you actually believed that Uber would pass the .45 fuel surcharge onto the drivers without stealing it on the "back end"?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I’m surprised no one took it as a $7 for 5 miles order


I'm "surprised" that you think $7 for 5 miles is a decent payout.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I'm "surprised" that you think $7 for 5 miles is a decent payout.


in my market it is. Considering most offers are $0.50-$1.00 per mile something like $1.50 per mile is considered decent. $2 per mile orders are hard to come by. We have too many drivers here. You take what you can get.

your market might be different than mine


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's GrubHub bad, almost DoorDash bad, but I've never seen that from Uber.


Oh I have seen plenty of these kinds of delivery requests from Uber lately. It’s becoming quite beyond ridiculous


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's GrubHub bad, almost DoorDash bad, but I've never seen that from Uber.


The offers are getting so ridiculously bad that I am forced to decline them at an alarming rate. It seems like they are deliberately harming their own business model. Surely they must know that many drivers are just gonna say screw this and quit. It makes no business sense to me whatsoever, what they are doing.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

macmusic2020 said:


> The offers are getting so ridiculously bad that I am forced to decline them at an alarming rate. It seems like they are deliberately harming their own business model. Surely they must know that many drivers are just gonna say screw this and quit. It makes no business sense to me whatsoever, what they are doing.


There's always someone....


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> $2 per mile orders are hard to come by. We have too many drivers here. You take what you can get.
> 
> your market might be different than mine


I know the ones that pay $2 a mile or more are rare; but you're screwing yourself if you drive for less than that. This was a job you could make a good living at before the pandemic, now not so much.


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> There's always someone....


Meaning?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The other day, I was paused by Doordash 3 consecutive times. My acceptance rate is sitting at 16%.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

macmusic2020 said:


> Meaning?


That will take the 2 dollars.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I was working on my taxes today. I wish I didn’t - it made me see very clearly just how much worse pings have become. I’m getting pings nowhere near those in 2021. Not even close. Depressingly low.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I know the ones that pay $2 a mile or more are rare; but you're screwing yourself if you drive for less than that. This was a job you could make a good living at before the pandemic, now not so much.


I can still make $20-$30 an hour on average if I take pings that pay $1.50 or more per mile

if I change that to just taking delivery pings that pay $2 per mile or more, I’ll be more profitable. However I might get only one of those pings per hour and make just $8-$15 in that hour

I like staying busy too. My threshold is $1.50 plus per mile right now and no more than 6 miles unless it pays more than $2 per mile

Sunday I averaged $25 per hour doing mostly $1.50-$2.00 per mile shorties of 2-6 miles total

for me it’s all about efficiency right now. Trying to keep the mileage I put on my car low and trying to make $1.50-$2.00 per mile (my car gets around 30 MPG)


----------



## macmusic2020 (Aug 28, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> That will take the 2 dollars.


Oh gotcha. Yup you’re absolutely right


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> The other day, I was paused by Doordash 3 consecutive times. My acceptance rate is sitting at 16%.


Today after I declined a few offers in a row, DoorDash paused me three times without even giving me an order to decline, then it signed me out. What a trash app!


----------



## Ggehl67 (Apr 27, 2021)

So I stopped delivering for Uber eats June of last year due to low offers under 6$ been delivering for a local outfit since then. I have gone on with Uber eats the last 2 weeks M-W and it seems the offers are worse 2-5 with tip included for 29-35 min drive time or doubles for 11$ with 45 min drives Davenport Iowa area jeez why do it even with the fuel surcharge


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Mcwharthog said:


> I’ve seen a major increase of trash orders in my market in the last week since they announced the fuel surcharge. My AR has always been about 60% but now I am getting bombarded with 3$ and 4$ offers Also, in my market the minimum pay for a short delivery has always been 3$. Now it’s been lowered to 2.50$.


It is two dollars here in Houston, and I am switching to Pax’s in the morning because let face the reality Eats is just horrible now!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> Today after I declined a few offers in a row, DoorDash paused me three times without even giving me an order to decline, then it signed me out. What a trash app _*operation.*_


FIFY


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

TXqwi3812 said:


> If everyone co-operates and passes on the $2 stinkers they eventually turn good like the one I had last night.
> 
> Order was placed at 8:16 PM . It was 9:50 when I got it and it paid $12.60 for 3 miles. No tipping Shonda had to wait almost two hours for her Chipotle bowl. I wonder if she was still awake.


yes but always some idiot who picks it up ..never fails !


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I can still make $20-$30 an hour on average if I take pings that pay $1.50 or more per mile
> 
> if I change that to just taking delivery pings that pay $2 per mile or more, I’ll be more profitable. However I might get only one of those pings per hour and make just $8-$15 in that hour
> 
> ...


I'm the same short faster trips paying $1.60 To $2 a mile when it's busy I'm easily $38 an hour and sometimes you get a shorty that's paying like $12 to $16 too..last Friday I did two trips too me 53 min paid $32 ..be selective people be selective it my motto...yes I have a 49% acceptance rate but 98% satisfaction rate ..lol


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

shorttrips=$ said:


> yes but always some idiot who picks it up ..never fails !


----------

